# Removing needles



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

I just got my new gauges from NR and the gauges are the exact same gauges that are being sold by PCP, but cost atleast $40 more. Anyways, it comes with a tool to remove the needle. Im sort of skeptical that this may work, so did any one out there do it?was it a bitch?did your needles get out of whack?


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

What does the tool look like? I've taken off my needles before to install the LEDs for indiglo needles. It's a pain if you don't know exactly what your doing. If your needles, specifically the speedometer one, is spring regulated, be very careful to not break the spring or your needle won't move. Also, make sure to recalibrate them properly. I didn't recalibrate mine very well so it's hard to really tell how fast I'm going or how close to empty I really am. Good luck and have fun. Oh yeah, don't rush with this. Take as much time as you need.

Check out this website. They had some pretty good instruction on how to remove them:

www.importintelligence.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I'll try it this weekend


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Did it! Takes a VERY steady hand and a lot of patience. Their instructions are to the "T". Don't stray from them at all or you'll screw up your gauges.


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

Had the same problem and asked around too. Check out this thread.

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21147


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

wickedsr20de said:


> *I was wondering how do you recalibrate your needles?-----fuel, stock tach, and speedometer. I Swaped back in my stock guages---had indiglo but it is not legal here where I live----and now my fuel guage goes all the way up past the f and I think the rpm and speed needles are off. *


 How are indiglo gauges illegal?? Also how exactly do you pull off the needles??


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

IN Hawaii where I live any type of blue light on a car or inside is illegal. They said it is impersonating a cop of something like that. I knwo it is bullshit but I did not want the drama and in our newspapers here recently they said our local police will be cracking down on this. Down here we even get a ticket for have any type of blue even so slight in headlights too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get some red and blue lights in the corners and some strobes. Then you can pull over anyone in your way. 

I actually pulled someone over in my mom's Maxima. I was speeding down some road (hey, it's a fun car to drive) and I pulled up on someone's ass real fast. I had some blueish headlights at the time. Immediately he slowed down (pissing me off) so when I made a turn, he saw my blinker and turned too. When he pulled over, I just passed him and being near my destination, I just kept going. I thought it was hilarious, the guy must have been old or something.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

*Dont take off Needles!*

Hey Its 8/22/02 i just got done taking my needles out all i have to say is DONT! I did this and well after removing the tach i thought it was all pretty easy then the Speedo was quite hard, well the reason is is beacuse theres a small copperlike foil that attaches to the Odometer and it dosent go back in, so then I thought ok im just going to put everything back together and then see if it works ( i didnt take off fuel and temp guage needles). Then after putting the needles back in and reattaching the cluster I started my car and saw that my Tach did not work and to my amazement niether di my speedo ( sarcasim, i was qutie pissed) the i found out that the black cover on the needles comes of and what your supposed to do is take off those covers and slip the needle through the middle hole in the guages, then simply put the cover back on and it works out great. So anyway tomorrow Im taking a trip to the local juck yard and getting a new instrument cluster for about 60 dolars. It sucks but i now Know how to do it correctly. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey thanks for the info. I actually removed the needles, and had no problems. Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you ^_^


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, needles are a bitch. Hope everything works out for ya. BTW, where in FL are you? if everything goes OK at the junkyard, tell me. I'm desperately looking for a j/y that has b14's AND lets you pick and pull.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

there has to be a better way to remove the needle? i just got my indiglo gauge and at first i was thinking of laying it on top of my gauage, but it doesnt look like it'll work. does anyone have a better way or tip to remove it? please let me know. thanks!


----------

